# My Avus Silver 3.2 V6 TT



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hi chaps, some pics of the new steed!

Flew down to lovely Gatwick and picked up last Thursday, was more than worth the trip. Imo it's a stunning example.

Just some quick pictures from a rather quick mini detail! Zaino working it's magic as always.

Full detail in August/September time. Get some decent correction and a Ceramic base down then. 

Enjoy...

Iron X after a deep clean with G101...




























Some finished shots...









































































Couple of shots from this morning...



















Couple of Z2 beading shots..



















A cheeky vid...






Thanks for looking chaps!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice indeed mate. Congrats and enjoy. 

Russ.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely car looks a great example :thumb:
Looking forward to the next write up 
Is it just me but is the colour not silver but not anthracite if you get me?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Very nice indeed mate. Congrats and enjoy.
> 
> Russ.


Cheers Russ. I'll have a nice big write up with a decent camera next time the pics are up. Hopefully I can get a similar look to your R26. 



AaronGTi said:


> Lovely car looks a great example :thumb:
> Looking forward to the next write up
> Is it just me but is the colour not silver but not anthracite if you get me?


Thanks mate, yeah it's a bit of a weird colour, looks even nicer in the flesh.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Gally new motor looks great and nice slick finish enjoy


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks great Kev and Avus is a superb TT colour! :thumb:

Glad you found a nice one and look forward to seeing it soon! 

The 'flapper' mod is so easy to do and makes such a difference! :thumb:

Enjoy! 

Alan W


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks good becksy... 

why did you not pop in and meet nick while you were there? (hes like 2 miles from gatwick airport)

flapper mod the same as millers r32? remember him saying something first time I seen his r32 (about a week after he got it lol) about a screw in the exhaust making it sound better :tumbleweed: (bad memory lol)


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Is it the DSG model ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Prism Detailing said:


> Is it the DSG model ?


Look like it Robert. 

Alan W


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Brilliant work op:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks a tidy example matey :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Well in there Gally, picked up a good one.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks stunning Kev


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking good nice beading.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice motor, thirsty bit a great car. They look a million times better after a good wet sanding!!


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

beautiful CAR


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Thats stunning. I have a soft spot for these.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Lovely colour, looks great


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice looking car, sounds sweet too


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely looking motor mate, colleague of mine had a bright orange one a few years back, sounds stunning!

Just a little word of caution if you don't mind me saying, the mechatronic unit in the gearbox (it's brain) went after about 65k miles, and Audi wanted £5k to replace the gearbox! Might be worth getting an aftermarket warranty for it. I've done the same with the DSG in my Passat CC just in case, and for £80 a quarter, it's worth it for peace of mind alone IMO!

Enjoy the car though, lovely bit of kit!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Looks great Kev and Avus is a superb TT colour! :thumb:
> 
> Glad you found a nice one and look forward to seeing it soon!
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan. It's a very nice car to drive and be in. So refined yet sporty when it needs to be, as you know the engine is a stunner!



CraigQQ said:


> looks good becksy...
> 
> why did you not pop in and meet nick while you were there? (hes like 2 miles from gatwick airport)
> 
> flapper mod the same as millers r32? remember him saying something first time I seen his r32 (about a week after he got it lol) about a screw in the exhaust making it sound better :tumbleweed: (bad memory lol)





Prism Detailing said:


> Is it the DSG model ?


 I would have popped in aswell! I should have said!

Yeah same idea as Andy's 32 mate. Keeps the flap open throughout the rev range.



Otter Smacker said:


> Brilliant work op:thumb:


Thank you! 



DMH-01 said:


> Looks a tidy example matey :thumb:


Thanks mate.



JJ_ said:


> Well in there Gally, picked up a good one.


Thanks, I think it's a good example.



North east Car Care said:


> Looks stunning Kev


Cheers Shaun, looking forward to getting it corrected now. Got a few things happening over the next month so no time, busy man!



Soul Hudson said:


> Looking good nice beading.


Cheers, Z2 as always impressed. Did the full roof with a pea sized amount of it. Stunning product.



Mirror Finish Details said:


> Nice motor, thirsty bit a great car. They look a million times better after a good wet sanding!!


It's not too peely in comparison to the newer Audi's. It does require a bit of work though, nice project after a non detailer owning it.



JBirchy said:


> Lovely looking motor mate, colleague of mine had a bright orange one a few years back, sounds stunning!
> 
> Just a little word of caution if you don't mind me saying, the mechatronic unit in the gearbox (it's brain) went after about 65k miles, and Audi wanted £5k to replace the gearbox! Might be worth getting an aftermarket warranty for it. I've done the same with the DSG in my Passat CC just in case, and for £80 a quarter, it's worth it for peace of mind alone IMO!
> 
> Enjoy the car though, lovely bit of kit!


Thanks mate. Yeah i'm up to speed with the mechatronic issue. Wouldn't put me off the box, if it's going to happen it will. Can't be worse than the turbo's on the 1.8t.

Luckily these days it's a simple £750 fix. My warranty also covers it but even then working in the car industry means I don't pay for very much when it comes to car maintenance.

Thanks for the kind comments chaps. Looking forward to the challenge of the paintwork.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish,reflection too:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

gally said:


> Thanks mate. Yeah i'm up to speed with the mechatronic issue. Wouldn't put me off the box, if it's going to happen it will. Can't be worse than the turbo's on the 1.8t.
> 
> Luckily these days it's a simple £750 fix. My warranty also covers it but even then working in the car industry means I don't pay for very much when it comes to car maintenance.
> 
> Thanks for the kind comments chaps. Looking forward to the challenge of the paintwork.


Yeah it shouldn't put people off, it's a fantastic gearbox and if it's only a £750 fix thesedays, not really worth worrying about _too_ much!


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Think that's my favourite car on here ever. Simply stunning.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

About time I caught sight of your TT Kev, how you enjoying it?


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks brilliant! :thumb:

Intresting you have gone from the Racing Puma to this. 

When I was selling my Puma 1.7 I was considering the TT 225, but decided against due to servicing costs etc and the fact I couldn't afford a newish one, so went for my Astra VXR (brand new). 

You have picked the best TT colour 100% 

Enjoying driving it, and detailing it :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

shonajoy said:


> Think that's my favourite car on here ever. Simply stunning.


Thanks mate. Most people think it's a little subtle right enough. Attracts less attention but still very rewarding. Keep an eye out for the detail thread to come. 



Spoony said:


> About time I caught sight of your TT Kev, how you enjoying it?


 Cheers mate. Hopefully get to see it in person soon.



MattJ VXR said:


> Looks brilliant! :thumb:
> 
> Intresting you have gone from the Racing Puma to this.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Matt. Looking forward to getting the best out of the colour. Nice challenge. Love how clean it still looks. Peace of mind.

Sometimes you wish you had never heard of DW so you could actually live with a dark colour! I'd be sectioned these days!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you should be sectioned anyway :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Be quiet you! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll see you in a little while..............................:argie: 













:lol: :lol:


----------



## FiestaDan (Jul 10, 2012)

lovely


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldn't have, but that's possibly because our 3.2 was a horrific nightmare from beginning to end, two Haldex controllers, a mechatronic and three fluid changes and they still couldn't stop it grinding to a halt on the M1.

It made a really, really nice noise though, and whilst it wasn't great at anything, it was 'good' at everything. One of those cars that you just couldn't not use.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good...:argie:

Who do you know that can look at the gear box...!??!

I have heard some good things about a place in glasgow, and I'm looking to get the S8 done sometime soon, as she is beginning to get a little confused bless her... 

I would rather get it teaked, rather than fixed, if you know what I mean... 

Hope you enjoy the car....always like the baseball gloved interiors in these... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Missed this Becks, looks cracking, really jealous!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

OvlovMike said:


> I wouldn't have, but that's possibly because our 3.2 was a horrific nightmare from beginning to end, two Haldex controllers, a mechatronic and three fluid changes and they still couldn't stop it grinding to a halt on the M1.
> 
> It made a really, really nice noise though, and whilst it wasn't great at anything, it was 'good' at everything. One of those cars that you just couldn't not use.


Thanks Mike. Good and bad things of everything! Another case of only the bad ones end up on the net. It wouldn't stop me enjoying the car I must say.



The Cueball said:


> Looks good...:argie:
> 
> Who do you know that can look at the gear box...!??!
> 
> ...


Touch wood the gearbox is perfect at the moment and if something does go wrong then the warranty can fix or pay most of it. Buying cars and worrying about things breaking is no fun! :lol:

Not servicing the DSG box is in most cases what ruins the mechatronic unit, in turn meaning a large bill. These days it costs about £750 to fix one. Not the 2k Audi would have you believe.

It's a stunningly good all rounder. Really impressed by it so far. Such a step up in class and that's in no way a slant on anything i've had before, it just is.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

gally said:


> Not servicing the DSG box is in most cases what ruins the mechatronic unit, in turn meaning a large bill. These days it costs about £750 to fix one. Not the 2k Audi would have you believe.
> 
> It's a stunningly good all rounder. Really impressed by it so far. Such a step up in class and that's in no way a slant on anything i've had before, it just is.


^^ This has put my mind at ease a little. A colleague's Mechatronic unit failed and Audi quoted a new one at £2.5k but apparently there would be no guarantee it would mate to the gearbox. They wanted to replace the whole box at a shade over £5k!!!

My CC has DSG and it's working perfectly at the min (only done 30k) but i will get a warranty for piece of mind i think!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gally said:


> Not servicing the DSG box is in most cases what ruins the mechatronic unit, in turn meaning a large bill. These days it costs about £750 to fix one. Not the 2k Audi would have you believe.


Problem for me is mine is a sealed unit, and doesn't "need" serviced! 

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

mechatronic mondules etc are going to be looked as first...

Cheers, and enjoy the new car

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Oh dear Cuey! When I said servicing simply meant oil change really. The mechatronic unit bathes in the gearbox oil.

Anything on a car can break. This car means bigger bills than smaller cars. Cuey's car means Veyron bills!  All relative really.

The 3.2 V6 is actually a reliable car, especially the manual version. The 1.8T 225 is way more unreliable with Turbos, cambelts, water pumps etc.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gally said:


> Oh dear Cuey! When I said servicing simply meant oil change really. The mechatronic unit bathes in the gearbox oil.
> 
> Anything on a car can break. This car means bigger bills than smaller cars. Cuey's car means Veyron bills!  All relative really.
> 
> The 3.2 V6 is actually a reliable car, especially the manual version. The 1.8T 225 is way more unreliable with Turbos, cambelts, water pumps etc.


Don't worry, mine has had nice new oil in it... no way you would think I would listen to Audi...what the h£ll do they know!

 :lol:

Touch wood, the S8 hasn't been that bad so far... just the annoying wee electrical issue, which was easy to fix, just a pain to find! :lol:

Yeah, big engines are less stressed eh... Sure yours will be spot on...

and well done for going to London to get it, far too many people won't go further than 10 miles for their "perfect" car.... 

:thumb:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

gally said:


> Oh dear Cuey! When I said servicing simply meant oil change really. The mechatronic unit bathes in the gearbox oil.
> 
> Anything on a car can break. This car means bigger bills than smaller cars. Cuey's car means Veyron bills!  All relative really.
> 
> The 3.2 V6 is actually a reliable car, especially the manual version. The 1.8T 225 is way more unreliable with Turbos, cambelts, water pumps etc.


Indeed. My two local dealers were (and still are) utterly useless, and they were looking after it prior to my having it yet it missed both a Haldex and a gearbox oil change because of their blithering incompetence.

Make sure you've had your coils done under the recent (last year) recall, too. :thumb: Free is good!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Don't worry, mine has had nice new oil in it... no way you would think I would listen to Audi...what the h£ll do they know!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Exact same distance to get my Frp also. More than worth travelling. I ended up with a bargain on both occasions.



OvlovMike said:


> Indeed. My two local dealers were (and still are) utterly useless, and they were looking after it prior to my having it yet it missed both a Haldex and a gearbox oil change because of their blithering incompetence.
> 
> Make sure you've had your coils done under the recent (last year) recall, too. :thumb: Free is good!


Coils done at recent service. 6 new spark plugs and a Haldex service also. Less than 6 months ago.


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

nice looking car mate, thought you were after a red one tho?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

baz8400 said:


> nice looking car mate, thought you were after a red one tho?


It's not a Ferrari. Whilst the car looks good in it, it's not a good look. :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

baz8400 said:


> nice looking car mate, thought you were after a red one tho?


I was but condition was more important mate, Red ones were more £££ and worse condition and mileage. Easy decision!


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

gally you earn a footballers wage so money couldnt have been an issue!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haha! :lol: How much were you green fees again... 

I always liked Avus, there were simply no decent Red V6's around. And there are another 2 with a mile of my house!


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice mate!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry, I'm gonna have to crash this thread and say that Moro is the right colour


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

My colleague had one in this colour:










Very brave! Not to my taste but he loved it!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thats eh.... thats eh.... very.... eh... orange :lol:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks great..


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice car, looks very nice inside!! 

Looking forward to seeing your full detail but very nice turnaround for a quickie. Zaino looks amazing on lighter colors.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice mate enjoy!:thumb:
I have just bought an Audi B5 Avant Sportline Quattro 2006 3.0L Diesel.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> thats eh.... thats eh.... very.... eh... orange :lol:


It's called Papaya and is unique to the 3.2 V6 TT. 

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

martyp said:


> Nice car, looks very nice inside!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your full detail but very nice turnaround for a quickie. Zaino looks amazing on lighter colors.


Thanks mate, hoping the detail will be of epic proportions!

I do love Zaino, think it just a fantastic system!



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work :thumb:


Thanks Maxi, long time no speak!


----------

